# looking for a guide



## rboggs (Mar 22, 2006)

looking for a guide to take me and a buddy out in the cincy area and put us on big cats i have been fishing the river for a few yrs now and cant seem to get on the big ones so if you or someone you know does charters plz let me know we would want to go out one day during the week of apr.17th thanks for all your help


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I would wait for may personally. But contact Josh Mullis. He is great. I don't have the number right on hand but look him up. You will hear Dale Broughton alot, but he is a jerk. So use Josh. Josh used to work for Dale then started his own guide service.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I fished with Dale 1 time & he did a good job seemed like a likeable guy to me. I felt a little like he wasnt teaching me much but when I asked questions he would answer. Sounds like this Josh fellow learned from Dale then went out on his own. Learn from the teacher???


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

WHOA WHOA WHOA. Don't say things you don't know. Josh got hired because of his skill. He used Dale for nothing more than to start his client list. Which he did. And I might add most of Josh's clients don't go to Dale anymore. Why don't you start a post on here and ask why Dale does not have his catfish tournies anymore. Lets see, I would say its either because he kept most of the money for himself, or because he cheated, but I am not sure which one. When I went with Josh we couldn't keep dale off the walkie talkie. He kept asking Josh were the fish were. And I guaruntee Dale dont work half as hard as Josh. Josh busted his butt for 12 hours for us. Dale had his clients in 7 hours later on a 8 hour trip. AND he was late to the ramp. Point is, take it from people who know the both. I know them both and I say Josh and I am sure most that know them both will tell you that. ABU met one of them and says he "seemed" like a likeable guy.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I took my Dad out on a trip with Josh a couple years ago and he was great! He is a very nice guy and really knew the river and the fish. He was willing to share what he knew as well as teach me some things. He was well prepared and worked hard to get us fish. We caught a couple blues, several channels, a few Flats and a few drum. We didn't catch any monsters, but that is fishing. Not to mention to people like us that hadn't fished the big river much were pleased to catch fish in the 15 lb range and put 19 fish in the boat in one night. Josh has a great boat that is comfortable and a perfect setup for river fishing. I would recommend him to anybody.


----------



## rboggs (Mar 22, 2006)

i didnt want to start a feud but i would like to talk to josh but i have no idea how to get his number im in columbus so its not like i can look in the phone book so if anyone can help just private mess. me and thanks again for all your help


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Wow!! You must get free trips for advertisement or running down other people! I fished with Dale & he was on time, put us on alot of fish 17 or 18, 1 blue weighed 21 lbs & 1 flathead that weighed 20 lbs. in early August with no current. He was never on the radio asking for advice! We went for an 8 hour trip & stayed out 9.5 hours. He seemed like a likeable guy Ive only spent 9.5 hours with him it would be wrong to say we are now best friends. We probably moved 12 to 15 times that night so he worked hard at putting us on fish. You dont pull anchor that many times & not know it. I do not know this Josh fellow so there for I did not bash him! However I wouldnt even if I knew him & didnt like him Im just the type of person that wouldnt have mentioned his name at all. I know Dale has been in the business for a long time so he must have repeat customers, because that type of buisness will not last if you dont!!!! You dont know if he cheated or kept most of the money then you shouldnt make a comment, & if Josh just "used Dale for his client List" then who is really the JERK? Alot of really good fishermen that win alot of tournaments always get accused of cheating but unless there caught who will ever know. Jealousy is a dangerous thing!!!!!.......Abu65


----------



## FUENTEJPS (May 19, 2005)

where are these guys out of. im looking for a guide out of marietta


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I will let you guys know within the next couple days if Josh will be guiding again this year


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Faster than I thought,his # is 752-3784 good luck


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Truck - Have you been by the New Richmond ramp lately?
Was wondering if it is under construction or not - may be pulling the boat down in a couple weeks (weather depending) and was thinking of putting in there. If so, will probably continue east to the next ramp @ Moscow.

Thanks!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Abu, you better get the facts before bashing me for what I say. The guy asked for info, I gave it too him. I told who was good and who I feel is not good. You don't like the facts, tough. I know BOTH of them personally and you sir do not know what I know. And what I said about the money and tournies is a FACT. So don't call it jealousy when you don't know what your talking about. I wasn't even in the tournys, so how is it jealousy. And there are several other "popular" catfisherman on this site who know exactly what I am talking about. The problem with this site is people like you who think if someone has a different opinion than you then it is wrong. You slam me for running down dale and thats all your post was about was running down me. The guy asked for opinions and help and I gave it too him, I am stating what I know is a fact and your doubting me because he was on time and put you on fish etc. Well I am glad your experience was good, but asked the many who know Dale differently. Maybe he is trying to change. Because after his several little problems he caused at his tournys, he was getting a bad rep locally. And thats a fact reguardless what you think. You went on a trip with him. I know him and Josh, so please don't tell me I am jealous, I know what I am talking about and there are severals on these boards who agree. And if my guess is correct this post will be yank because I defended myself from rude comments and assumptions.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh and as for taking clients, buddy thats business. People go where the best deals is. Thats how Josh got his name out there, by working for dale when he started. Thats how everyone starts, you don't go straight to the top, you got to let people know who you are first. But I guess since Dale is older than Josh and was able to start his business before Josh that makes him the "teacher". All I can say is if I had to put my money on one of them in a tourny, I guaruntee my bottom dollar would be on Josh. ( unless it was a tourny run by dale)


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Lee did you just get a new boat?thoght I saw you last night beside the road at eastgate  Fish n Fool Sorry have not been on the river for awhlie don't know how any of the ramps are


----------



## FUENTEJPS (May 19, 2005)

truck, whats the area code and where is he out of, city.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL sorrry 513 a/code Amelia ohio


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I am finished posting on this topic. I didnt meen to offend anyone I was just stating that I had a good experience with Dale and therefore I would personally recommend him. I do not know Josh & like I said I can not & will not say anything about him. I would reccomend calling both & which ever one is available in the time you want use him.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/fishing/freshwater/article/0,13199,462675,00.html . His number is listed at the bottom of this article. Good Day!...Abu65

I added his number in case the link doesnt work.

Contact: Dale Broughton, Catfish Anglers Inc., Dept. FS, P.O. Box 212, Amelia, OH 45102; 513-231-7116.

I have never had conflict with anyone on this board until this subject. I just was not going to tolerate someone bashing Dale or his buisness when I do know for a FACT that he does really well at what he does!!!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

He did really well in his tournys too........til he got caught....LOL
And for my final comment I never bashed his business. All I said was that Josh is better and a more morally sound. LOL

Truck, yes I did get a new boat and you saw me on my way taking it back to the shop already. Got it Saturday, took it out sunday. Half the gauges didn't work and front livewell didn't work. So took it back monday. Brand new 2006, thats my luck.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think the objective of the author has been reached,with him getting the info he asked for.so i'm closing this thread to stop the rest of the nonsense.
if you all want to argue and run other people down,please do it in private,as this is not the place for it.


----------

